

Made an tool to help achieve your goals - wenqinYe
http://www.trynibble.com/

======
SCAQTony
That is kind do neat, you could do a self help thing with that format as well!

~~~
wenqinYe
What do you mean by a self-help thing?

~~~
SCAQTony
Well, a person could write down their problem and use specific tasks to
overcome it like it was project.

"Einstein is quoted as having said that if he had one hour to save the world
he would spend fifty-five minutes defining the problem and only five minutes
finding the solution."

[https://litemind.com/problem-definition/](https://litemind.com/problem-
definition/)

Once the person "named the problem" they could set up specific tasks to select
via the drop down to go and solve it.

Cognitive therapy could be used as an example

Just sayin'

~~~
wenqinYe
ohhh I see what you're saying. Thank you thank you.

~~~
SCAQTony
It was your idea, thank you. :-D

